# bmx innenlager ein und ausbau



## Gott0811 (5. März 2004)

guten tag

wie bekomm ich mein ganzes innenlager heraus und bei nem neuen rahmen wieder rein?
was brauch ich alles dafür?

gibts was zu beachten?

danke schonmal

MfG
Frank


----------



## crossie (6. März 2004)

gewalt ist (fast) immer eine Lösung.

Kurbel abschrauben, rausziehn, wenns nich geht, rauskloppen, dann lagerschalen aus dem rahmen raushauen, es sei denn du hast am rahmen 2 schrauben unten am tretlager, die den rahmen zusammenhalten. wenn ja, schraubst die teile auf und nimmst die lagerschalen raus. (z.B. bei CMP helldancer) 

was brauchst dafür? nen vorschlaghammer.
cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gott0811 (6. März 2004)

ok danke
werds mal probieren


----------



## Gott0811 (7. März 2004)

also die achse hab ich draußen aber ich hab kein plan wie das dann weiter gehen soll
hab noch des ganze lagerzeugs und die hülse drinnen







und wie gehts weiter?


----------



## NRH (7. März 2004)

Ist ganz einfach, Du nimmst sowaas wie ein Ratschen verlängerungs stück 8kann auch was anderes sein), steckst das rein, und schlägst es mit hilfe eines Hammers raus.

Wenn's nicht mag - erwärmen.

Und wegen dem einbau: hab' ich hier schon mehrmals ausführlich erklärt, also suchfunktion (neben bei könnte man für sowas auch eine FAQ erstellen...)


----------



## Gott0811 (7. März 2004)

also ich habs jetzt schon mehrmals mit dagegenhaun probiert
da bewegt sich nix


----------



## NRH (7. März 2004)

Ja, dann würde  ich's an Deiner stelle mal richtig heiß machen. Beim einbau hast Du schon fett benutzt oder?


----------



## Gott0811 (7. März 2004)

ich habs net eingebaut

is von werk gemacht worden


----------



## Bremerhavener© (7. März 2004)

Gott0811 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich habs jetzt schon mehrmals mit dagegenhaun probiert
> da bewegt sich nix



Sind sie zu stark bist du zu schwach...
Die Lager sind nirgendwo geschraubt,nur gepresst. Es hilft nur rauhe Gewalt, mach vorher Kriechöl und alles was schmiert in die Riefen und in die Innenseiten vom Lager, dann nimm eine Knarren-Verlängerung, oder alles andere was hart ist und durchpasst, dann einen dicken Hammer und drauf ohne Ende:

Ach ja drei harte Schläge helfen mehr als hundert kleine- also lieber schnell Augen zu und durch als dem Rahmen mit minutenlangen Klopforgien zuzusetzen 

Und dann raus mit den Teilen.

zu der FAQ:

Klar könnte man einen bauen, aber mal ehrlich: Euro BB ist im Kommen bei uns, und eigentlich drängen ja die MTBler die ganze Zeit auf die BMX-Lager.
Also werden sie eh bald in MTB-Innnenlager umbenannt und dann können ja die DDDler die FAQ bauen   

Nein, wenn sich das noch häufen wird und die SuFu-Hinweise keine Besserung zeigen werd ich natürlich mal ne FAQ bauen, kein Ding.

mfg,
Reik


----------



## Gott0811 (8. März 2004)

so jetzt sins draußen aber im arsch ( is ja denk ich normal oder?  )

kann mir jemand noch a paar günstige lager für 20mm achsen empfehlen oder sind die eh alle änhlich von der qualität her?

danke


----------



## Snipy (12. März 2004)

Hi,
steh gerade vor dem selben ausbauProblem, die Gewaltbereitschaft ist da, leider kann ich nirgens ansetzen , da im Inneren diese Hülse ist, und da auch bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (12. März 2004)

Gott0811 schrieb:
			
		

> so jetzt sins draußen aber im arsch ( is ja denk ich normal oder?  )
> 
> kann mir jemand noch a paar günstige lager für 20mm achsen empfehlen oder sind die eh alle änhlich von der qualität her?
> 
> danke



Die Lager sollte beim Ausbau auch bei Gewalteinsatz nicht kaputt gehen; falls man es 'richtig' macht.


----------



## Gott0811 (12. März 2004)

najo
ich habs ne zeitlang mim schraubenzieher probiert
der hat dann doch seine spuren hinterlassen

najo
drehen tun sie sich eigentlich eh noch und des teuerste sind die nun eh net von daher

aber danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Bremerhavener© (12. März 2004)

Gott0811 schrieb:
			
		

> najo
> ich habs ne zeitlang mim schraubenzieher probiert
> der hat dann doch seine spuren hinterlassen
> 
> ...




Wenn sich Lager drehen sind sie nicht kaputt...


----------

